# 3,000 stars and moons for Eugin!



## Chaska Ñawi

Gracias a vos, Eugin, for all that thoughtful maté-flavoured advice and translation in 3,000 posts.  May there be many more postiversaries!

Congratulations!

un abrazo,
Chaska


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations and Thanks
 Eugin!​ 
Always a pleasure to read
your excellent posts​ 
 You are my and my. ​ 




LRV​


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA EUGIN!!!! 

Y miles de gracias por todos tus consejos, tus mensajes son todos muy educativos  

Alundra.


----------



## cubaMania

Congratulations Eugin.


----------



## Eugin

Muchísimas gracias por las felicitaciones, compañeros!!!

*Chaska*, muchas gracias por tus palabras y por haber empezado el thread!!! Una muy linda sorpresa!!!  (as I told you by PM) Cuando gustes, te espero con los mates!!  
*Reina V*, it´s a pleasure to receive such a royal greeting from someone I hold so much esteem!!!! and your stars and moon were simply lovely... Thanks for them!!!
*Alundra*, siempre atenta a saludarme, muchas gracias!! me alegra mucho saber que puedes aprender algo con mis posts.... Misión cumplida entonces!!!!  
*Cubamanía*!! Muchas gracias!!! 

De todas maneras, si no fuera por sus consultas, yo no hubiera llegado a este número de posts, así que sigue siendo un "trabajo" en grupo...

* 
 ¡Muchas gracias por sus saludos!!! Es un verdadero placer compartir este lugar con personas como ustedes!!*​


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Muchas felicidades Eugin!!...Aunque lo tuyo es más la traducción (¡obvio!), muchas veces disfruto tus respuestas .


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

¡Feliz Postiversario!


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Macanudo!

 O sea,¡estupendo!
You are always generous with your fine help.
Es un placer compartir los foros contigo.
Un abrazo,
cuchu​


----------



## Bienvenidos

*¡¡¡WOO HOO!!!*
* felicitaciones* 

*¡enhorabuena!*

*Congratulations Eugin! *

*Your posts are always thorough and concise....did I mention extremely entertaining?  *

*Here's to 3,000 more to come!*

*~Saludos y SUERTE! ~*
*Bienvenidos*​


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Eugin y felinas gracias por brindarnos tu ayuda!!! 

¿para cuando un choripán? Yo me encargo de los alfajores! 

Saludetes

Meu!


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much for your post and your indulgence, Eugin.


----------



## cirrus

Felicidades Eugin!

Muchas gracias por tus aportes tan considerados.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Euge!*

Your expertise and collaboration are appreciated by everyone who has the pleasure of posting with you here.  Keep it up!


----------



## Sparrow22

*AMIGA !!!!!!!* *MUCHISIMAS FELICITACIONES !!!*   

*TE QUEREMOS POR SIEMPRE EN EL FORO !!!!!!!!!!*

*ASI QUE, POR MUCHISIMOS POST MAS Y POR LA AMISTAD !!!! *

*ADRI*


----------



## luis masci

Adhiero a las *FELICITACIONES!!!*
(aunque seas porteña  . Y bue... que se va hacer...nadie es perfecto )


----------



## Alfry

Complimenti Eugin, 
you are one of the best.


----------



## América

Eugin, muchas felicidades en este tu *Postaniversario* muchas gracias también por toda la ayuda brindada.

Un cariño felino.


----------



## Eugin

*Inés:* un honor recibir los saludos de uno de los fundadores y alma de este foro! Muchísimas gracias!!!
*Jhorer*: Thanks for your congratulations!! Hope to have more contact with you in the next posts!!!
*The one and only Cuchus*: The pleasure is all mine to share this place with people so knowleadgeable as you are… Please, don´t thank me. It´s me who needs to thank you for your support and kind words (as well as being my private savor….  )
*Bienvenidos*: Thanks for your words!! A pleasure to have you around us!
*Mei*: ya te dije: tenés que venir vos hasta acá para que pueda prepararte esos choripanes.. el carbón y la carne saben distinto en otro país…. Muchas gracias, amigota!!!
*Fernando*: Why do you write in English…? No importa, igual te lo agradezco, un honor recibir tus saludos!!
*Cirrus*: A priviledge to receive your greetings. Thanks a lot
*Pollito*: I have to thank YOU becuase you always come to my rescue with such precise answers… I don´t have such expertise… I only have the will to help others… that´s all…and if I am good at it, I cannot ask for more!!  
*Adri*: amigota, más que por las veces que nos encontramos dentro del foro, brindo por la amistad que se formó afuera de él!! Muchas gracias, amigota!!
*Luis*: y bueh, todo no se puede en la vida… un defecto tenía q tener…. Jajaja! Gracias por tus saludos!!
*Alfry*: "One of the best"? Non sará troppo? Non credo di essere cosí buona.. ma se tu lo dici… jajaj !! Tantissime grazie! Un piacere avere un saluti del paese che io voglio tanto!! 
*America*: muchísimas gracias para uno de los gatitos más lindos de este foro!!

* Muchas gracias a todos por su reconocimiento y tiernas palabras*!! *Gracias por alentarme a continuar dando lo mejor de mí!! *​ 
*un abrazo a cada uno!*​


----------



## Masood

*Hold on! Hold on!* I need to say a massive 'thank you' to you, Eugin. You've selflessly helped me, for which I am truly grateful.
Un abrazo fuerte,
Masood.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## beatrizg

Mis felicitaciones tardías pero afectuosas.


----------



## Eugin

Many heartfelt THANK YOUS to *Masood* (always a pleasure to help you out with your so interesting questions!!!! ), *Lancelot* and *beatrizg* (más vale tarde que nunca, Beatriz!!!! )

Let´s keep learning togther!!!  

Un abrazo a todos!!


----------



## lauranazario

Qué espanto, me perdí la fecha exacta del postiversario 
...pero aprovecho hoy para agradecerte todas tus aportaciones y tu entusiasmo y de paso hacerte un refrescante obsequio acompañado de un abrazo.

Post-felicidades, 
Laura


----------



## Eugin

*Ayyy Lauraaa*!!!
me derretí con ese gatito!!! aparte, es goloso como yo, jejeje!!! 
​
Hermoso regalo, ¡muchas gracias!! y no te hagas problema por el atraso!!! tenés 1000 posts (bueno, un poquito menos ahora....) para felicitar!!!​


Un beso para tí! ​


----------



## heidita

Eugin, veo que tenemos algo en común,  el niño de tu foto es igualito a los míos....

¡Espero que coincidamos muchas veces más!

¡Enhorabuena!<Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Congratulations.


----------



## Eugin

¿te refieres al "niño" de mi gatito?   

Si tienes fotos de tus kitties mandámelas que me encanta coleccionar fotos de estos felinos adorables...

Gracias, saludos!!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas felicidades, Eugin, no sólo por la calidad de tus aportes sino por ser tan agradable y cortés.  Muchas cosas lindas para ti.
Cariños 
Soledad


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡Miau, miau, miaaaaaauuuu, miauuuuuuuuu!
¡¡¡Grrrr, grrrrrr... uhuhuhuhú!!!!
(Entre felinos nos entendemos je je je  )


----------

